# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Bertolt Brecht

## Kryeplaku

Kush ka lajme dhe material reth kesej figure te shquar te letersise humaniste dhe teatrit gjerman eshte i lutur ta sjell ne kete teme. Sapo te gjej kohe do sjell material te ri.


"Gjeneral, neriu eshte teper i dobishem
mund te vrasi, mund te luftoje, mund te pilotoje
por ka nje mangesi....
mundet te mendoje" B. Brecht (1898-1956).

----------


## Humdinger

> "Gjeneral, neriu eshte teper i dobishem
> mund te vrasi, mund te luftoje, mund te pilotoje
> por ka nje mangesi....
> mundet te mendoje" B. Brecht (1898-1956).


Domethënëse shumë...faleminderit kryeplak që e solle.

----------


## [xeni]

> "Gjeneral, neriu eshte teper i dobishem
> mund te vrasi, mund te luftoje, mund te pilotoje
> por ka nje mangesi....
> mundet te mendoje" B. Brecht (1898-1956).


kjo eshte nje poezi me e gjate ne mos gaboj...

a ke mundesi ta sjellesh te gjithen, *Kryeplaku*?... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Era1

*Poezi nga Bertolt Brecht*

*KENAQESITE*


Shikimi i pare nga dritarja sapo zgjohesh
Libri i vjeter qe  rikthehesh ta takosh
Fytyrat entuziaste
Bora, nderrimi I stineve
Gazeta, nje qen, dialektika
Te lahesh ,notimi, muzike e vjeter
Kepuce komode, te kuptosh , muzike e re
Te shkruash , te udhetosh , te kendosh dhe te jesh i dashur





Nga tigrat shpetova,
Me gjakun tim ushqeva çimkat,
Por per te ngrene,
Me hengren mediokret!"




*KOHE TE VESHTIRA PER POEZINE*

Po, une e di: vetem i lumturi 
eshte i dashur. Zeri i tij 
degjohet me kenaqesi. fytyra e tij eshte bukur.

Pema e shtrember ne kopesht 
eshte frut e nje terreni te keq, por 
ato qe kalojne e shohin si topall 
dhe kane te drejte. 

Barkat e gjelberta dhe velat e lumtura 
une nuk i shoh. Mbitegjtha 
arrij te shoh rrjeten e çare te peshkatarit 

Sepse flas vetem per faktin 
qe kurrizi 40vjecar ecen ne menyre te kerrusur ?
gjokset e vajzave 
jane te nxehte si perhere. 

Nje rime ne kengen time 
do me dukej gati si nje heroizem
tek une luftojne
entuziasmi per lulen e molles 
dhe terrori per muhabetet e bojaxhiut (te hitlerit)

Por vetem sekondi 
me shtyn drej tryezes per te shkruar.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Ate shprehjen e lexova perseri dhe perkthimi i sakte eshte (pa e humbur kuptimin sigurisht) : 
"Gjeneral, njeriu eshte i dobishem shume
mundet te pilotoje, mundet te vrasi
por ka nje mangesi
di te mendoje"

xeni nuk e di kete poezi qe thua, por do e kerkoje
Era, te bukura poezite qe na solle

Do sjell edhe material tjeter...

----------


## Kryeplaku

Bertolt Brecht:

PYETJET E NJE PUNETORI NGA LEXIMI

Kush e ndertoi Thiven shtatporteshe?
Neper libra ekzistojne emrat e mbreterve.
Mbreterit terhoqen guret madheshtore?
Dhe Babilonine e njemijehereshkaterruar,
kush e rindertoi kaq here? Ne cfare shtepishe
te Limes florishkelqyese banonin ndertuesit?
Ku shkuan naten qe mbaroi Muri Kinez
ndertuesit? Roma e madhe
eshte e mbushur me triumfe ngadhenjimi. Siper cileve
ngadhenjenin cezaret? Kishte Bizanti i shumelavdishem
vetem pallate per banoret e tij? Akoma edhe ne
Atlantiden legjendare
naten qe po e perpinte deti therrisnin
ata qe po mbyteshin skllavet e tyre.
I riu Aleksander e zoteroi Indine
i vetem?
Cezari perdhosi Galatet.
Nuk kishte as edhe nje guzhinjer me vete?
Filipi i Spanjes qahu, kur armata e tij
u permbys. Nuk qahu asnje tjeter?
Frederiku II fitoi ne Luften Shtatvjecare. Kush
tjeter fitoi bashke me te?

Cdo faqe dhe fitore. (e ka fjalen, cdo faqe e historise referohet tek fitoret)
Kush e pergatiti gostine e fitores?
Cdo dhjete vjet dhe nje burre i madh.
Kush e pagoi harxhen?

Kaq lajme,
kaq pyetje!




perkthim i Kryeplakut

I lutem moderatoreve ta kthejne temen atje ku ishte perderisa nuk po sjellim krijime ne gjuhe te huaj tek kjo teme! flm

----------


## Syku

*Atyre qe linden pas nesh.* 

Vertet jetoj ne kohe te zymta!
Fjala e shtendosur eshte e çmendur. Nje balle i lemuar
tregon pandjeshmeri. Ai qe qesh
ka gjasa te mos i kete arritur akoma
lajmi i tmerrshem.

Çkohe jane keto, ne te cilat
nje fjalim mbi pemet eshte pothuajse nje krim
pasi nenkupton heshtjen mbi kaq shume krime.
Ai aty qe po pershkon qetesisht rrugen
ndoshta nuk eshte me i arritshem per miqte e tij
qe vuajne.

Eshte e vertete: fitoj akoma buken e gojes
por me besoni: eshte nje rast i rralle. Asgje
nga çfare bej sme jep te drejten te ngopem.
Rastesisht me kane kursyer.
(Kur te shuhet fati im jam i humbur.)

Me thone: Ha e pi! Ji i kenaqur pasi ke!
Por si mund te ha e pi, nese
ajo qe ha ia heq atyre qe kane uri dhe
gota ime e ujit i mungon atyre qe vdesin atjeje?
Por gjithsesi ha e pi.

Do me pelqente edhe te isha i urte.
Ne librat e vjeter shkruajne çfare do te thote i urte:
te rrish jashte telasheve te botes e te kalosh
kohen e shkurter pa frike.

Edhe tia dalesh pa dhunen,
te kthesh te keqen me te mire,
te mos permbushesh deshirat vetjake, por te harrosh,
kjo eshte quajtur urti.
E gjithe kesaj nuk ia dal:
vertet jetoj ne kohe te zymta!

Ju qe dilni nga batica
ne te cilen ne jemi mbytur
kujtoni,
kur te flisni per dobesite tona
edhe kohet e zymta
te cilave ju u shpetuat.

Ecnim, duke nderruar me shpesh vendet sesa kepucet,
permes luftrave te klasave, te deshperuar
kur kishte vetem padrejtesi e asnje revolte. 

E gjithashtu dime:
edhe urrejtja kundrejt skamjes
shtremberon pjeset e fytyres.
Edhe terbimi per padrejtesite
e ben zerin te ashper. Ah, ne
qe donim te pregatisnin truallin per miresjelljen,
ne nuk mund te ishim te sjellshem.

Por ju, kur te arrije çasti
qe njeriu te jete mik i njeriut,
na kujtoni
me miresi.

----------


## ShendVishi

Ju lutna shume kush mundet me gjet poezine e te madhit Bertolt Brecht  me emrin "Lëvdata e mësimit"

----------


## Askusho

*
Përktheu: Robert Shvarc*

*EPITAF NGA LUFTA E HITLERIT*

Baba, më le të shkoja ushtar!
Ti, nënë, të më fshehësh si harrove?
Vëlla, këshillën nuk ma dhe të mbarë!
Ti, motër, pse, oh, pse smë zgjove?

1941

*KËNGA E NJË NËNE GJERMANE*

Këtë këmishë bojëkafe
dhe këto çizme ti kam falur:
Sikur ta dija çfarë di sot, o bir,
më mirë veten kisha varur.
Kur pashë dorën tënde, bir
tek përshëndet Hitlerin,
se dija që nuk kish shpëtim
oh, më për ty të mjerin.
Dëgjova tek po flisje, bir,
për një brezni heronjsh mbi dhé,
e nuk e dija, nuk e shihja:
që ti xhelat i tyre qe.
Të pashë tek marshoje, bir,
prapa Hitlerit tënd,
dhe nuk e dija që kush shkon me të,
skëthehet kurrë më në këtë vënd.
Më the, o bir, se Gjermania
do përtërihej si perri.
Unë se dija që do bëhej
veç gjak e gur e hi.
Të pashë me atë këmishë
edhe të lash të lirë,
se nuk e dija që do bëhej
qefini yt, o bir.

1942
*
FINLANDË, 1940*

*1.*

Ne tani jemi emigrantë në
Finlandë
Çupa ime e vogël
kthehet në mbrëmje në shtëpi
dhe bërtet, sepse me të
spranon të lozë asnjë fëmijë. Ajo
është gjermane dhe rrjedh
nga një popull banditësh.
Kur unë e ngre zërin në ndonjë diskutim,
më thonë që ta mbyll gojën.
Këtu spara i kanë qejf
fjalët e potershme të një njeriu, që rrjedh
nga një popull banditësh.
Kur ja kujtoj çupës sime të vogël
që gjermanët janë një popull banditësh,
ajo gëzohet bashkë me mua që nuk i do askush -
dhe ne qeshim së bashku.

*2.*

Kemi hapur një shishe verë
dhe mikesha jonë finlandeze na tregon
se si lufta ja shkretoi kopshtin e qershive.
Vera që po pimë, na thotë ajo,
është bërë nga ato qershi.
Ne i ngrëmë gotat dhe i zbrazim
në kujtim
të kopshtit të pushkatuar
dhe për shëndetin
e arsyes.

*3.*

Ky është ai vit, për të cilin do të flitet.
Ky është ai vit, për të cilin do të heshtet.
Pleqtë shikojnë si vdesin të rinjtë,
kokëboshët shikojnë si vdesin të urtët.
Toka nuk prodhon më, por vetëm përpin.
Qielli nuk hedh më shi, por vetëm hekur.

1940

*TAJFUNI*

Kur morëm arratinë nga Bojaxhiu
dhe tek lundronim për në shtete të tjerë,
vumë re, befas, se vapori ynë i vogël
kish qëndruar në vend.
Një natë dhe një ditë
mbeti ai në lartësi të Luzonit, në Detin e Kinës.
Disa thanë se qëndroi për shkak të një tajfuni,
që kish shpërthyer në Veri.
Të tjerë thanë se po u ruhej
anijeve pirate të gjermanëve.
Por të gjithë thanë:
Më mirë tajfuni se gjermanët.

1941

----------


## Askusho

*Përktheu Petraq Kolevica*

*TYMI*

Shtëpizë e vogël nën pemët në bregdet.
Nga oxhaku mbi çati ngrihet tym.
Po të mungonte tymi,
Sa të mjera do të ishin vërtet
Shtëpi, pemë dhe det.

*PO TË VIJË PUSHTUESI*

Po të vijë pushtuesi te ju, në qytet,
Ta bëni ti duket që se ka pushtuar vërtet.
Askush ndër ju atij të mos i japë çelës,
Se ai svjen si mik, se ai vjen si shkelës.
Mos i nxirrni për të ngrënë dhe sofër mos i shtroni,
Karrige e shtrat për të të shkoni ti coptoni.
Atë çka sdigjni dot, ta fshihni ku mos duket.
Përmbysni çdo qumësht, groposni çdo krodhë buke.
Ta bëni të klithë: Ndihmë! Ta quani: Barbar!
Ta (Tani- në përkthim) bëni të hajë dhe, të rrojë përmbi zjarr.
Edhe sikur të lutet, as gjellë  as mëshirë.
Që ska qytet për të, ta marrë vesh fort mirë.
Ku sheh  të shohë hiç; ku hyn  të gjejë asgjë.
Ta dijë që në qytet bujtinë ska për të.

*KORAL I MADH FALËNDERIMI*

Lëvduar qoftë nata dhe terri që ju kanë mbuluar!
Dilni dhe vetë,
Shihni në qiell, përjetë:
Dita juaj tashmë ka kaluar.

Lëvduar qoftë bari dhe bishat që me ju jetojnë dhe ngordhin!
Shihni, si ju,
Jetojnë bari dhe bishat këtu
Dhe bashkë me ju duhet të ngordhin.

Lëvduar qoftë pema që nga kërma rritet duke brohëritur drejt qiellit!

Lëvduar qoftë kërma, pra,
Lëvduar qoftë pema që e ha,
Lëvduar qoftë qielli atje la.

Lëvduar qoftë nga zemra kujtesa e dobët e qiellit!
Që nuk e di 
Emrin dhe fytyrën tuaj tani.
Tani asnjeri se di që jeni ende këtu.

Lëvduar qoftë të ftohtët, terri dhe shkatërrimi!
Shihni dhe vetë:
Asgjë svjen për ju në jetë,
Kështu që mund të ngordhni të qetë.
*
DUA TË SHKOJ ME ATË QË DUA*

Dua të shkoj me atë që dua.
S'dua ta di sa më kushton.
s'dua të pyes bëj a s'bëj mirë.
s'dua ta di më do a jo.
Dua të shkoj me atë që dua.

----------


## Askusho

_(1898-1956)_

Eugen Berthold Friedrih Brecht i quajtur Bertold, mbahet si poeti, dramaturgu dhe regjizori teatral më i rëndësishëm gjerman i shekullit të  XX-të. U lind në Augusta më 10 shkurt 1898 nga Berthold Friedrih Brechti e Sophie Brezing, në një familje borgjezësh të rinj. Lumenj boje janë derdhur pёr tё folur pёr poezinë e Bertold Brechtit. Nё këto faqe ftojmë vetё Brehtin qё tё flasё pёr poezinë e tij. Brechti nuk ёshtё vetëm dramaturg, ai ёshtё edhe autor i poezive tё shumta, midis mё mallëngjyeseve të lirikёs gjermane  tё shekullit tё  njëzetё.  Krijimtaria e tij poetike ёshtё e drejtpёrdrejtё, me tonin  e rrëfimit tё njё intelektuali qё jeton nё njё epokё me mizori shtazarake. Poezia e tij nuk na çon nё asnjë botё fantastike e enigmatike, nuk ka rimё, por njё ritёm tё studiuar shumё mirё.    Brechti e donte artin kinez, nё veprat e tij gjenden referime pёr Kinёn dhe civilizimin e saj. Nё vitin 1951 duke vështruar njё luan tё vogël kinez, pёrzёnё nga rrёnjёt e bimёs sё çajit, ai shkruan kёta  rreshtat qё  mund tё konsiderohen njё lloj programi i veprës sё tij poetike.

*Përktheu Faslli Haliti*

*TЁ KЁQIJTЁ*

Tё kёqijtё i tremben thonjve tё tu
Tё mirёt i gёzohen hijeshisё tёnde
Tё njejtёn gjё
Do tё mё pëlqente ta ndiej 
Pёr vargjet e mia. 

Njё poezi tjetër e tij, nё njё farё kuptimi  programatike, titullohet "An die Nachgeborenen"  (Tё lindurve pas nesh) . Ja disa pjesё tё kësaj poezie:

*ÇFARЁ KOHЁRASH* 

Çfarё kohёrash janë këto
Nё tё cilat njё ligjёratё mbi pemët ёshtё gati njё faj
Sepse nёn, kupton kështu, heshtjen pёr shumё krime! 
Ai atje qё qetёsisht po kapërcen rrugёn
Mbase nuk ёshtё mё i arrritshёm pёr miqtë e tij
Qё vuajnë?  

*****

Vërtet, jetoj nё njё kohё tё errёt!
Fjala e shkujdesur ёshtё çmenduri. 
Njё ballё i lёmuar tregon moskokëçarje. 
Ai qё qesh mbase ska marrё ende 
Lajmin e tmerrshëm.
*
**** 

Edhe tё shmangёsh dhunёn
Tё paguash tё keqen me tё mirёn
Tё mos plotёsosh dëshirat e tua, por tё harrosh
Kjo mbahet pёr mençuri.
Kёtё unё se arrij dot.
Jetoj vërtet nё kohёra tё errëta! 

***** 

Ju qё çkridheni nga batica    
Nё tё cilёn, ne, jemi mbytur 
Kujtoni
Kur tё flisni pёr dobёsitё tona
Edhe pёr kohёt e errëta
Nga tё cilat ju shpëtuat.
Ecёm duke ndёrruar mё shpesh vendet se sa kёpucёt
Nёpёrmjet luftёrave tё dёshpёruar klasore ,
Kur kishte vetëm padrejtësi dhe asnjë revoltё.

*****

Megjithatë e dimё:
Edhe urrejtja kundër sё ultёs
Shtrembëron tiparet e fytyrës.
Edhe zemërimi nga padrejtёsitё
E bёn zёrin tё ngjirur.
Ah ne qё donim tё përgatisnim terrenin 
Ne smund tё ishim xhentilё.
Por ju, kur tё vijё çasti 
Nё tё cilin njeriu do tё jetё mik i njeriut
Na kujtoni ne
Me indulgjencё.

----------


## Sia

Nese ka dikush vepra, dram nga bertolt brech ose qfar do qofte nga autor te huaj .. Veper me personazhe (vetem nga shekspiri jo)
ose me tregoni si mund ti gjej online

----------


## Kryeplaku

> Nese ka dikush vepra, dram nga bertolt brech ose qfar do qofte nga autor te huaj .. Veper me personazhe (vetem nga shekspiri jo)
> ose me tregoni si mund ti gjej online


I ke te gjithe ketu ne anglisht.... 

http://www.gutenberg.org/browse/authors/s

Perndryshe perdor librarine (ilegale ketu ne USA) Genesis Library... shume libra aty jane pa te drejten e autorit, por pothuajse nuk mungon asnje liber.... dhe nese jeton ne Shqiperi e drejta e autorit as qe ekziston  :buzeqeshje:

----------

